
Remove dependency on anything related to SimilarWeb - octosphere
https://github.com/openstyles/stylus/issues/431
======
sandrobfc
I imagined just a bit of possibilities that this would enable and found it to
be very scary. While this is a dream that most of us have, I think that it
opens doors that are better sealed tight.

~~~
octosphere
I installed Stylus straight away after malware was discovered in Stylish. But
it doesn't mean Stylus is automatically safer because it's an alternative.
Anyways just to be sure, I manually audit the source code of plugins before I
install them. I typically do this by opening 10-20 .JS files in Notepad++ and
inspect what all the files are trying to do. Firefox plugins are not compiled
binaries so it's easy to extract them and then start inspecting the code.

